# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  How can I temporarilly lower my testosterone levels?

## 40plusnewbie

I am getting a blood test next week as part of a screening to be in a drug study that studies the effectiveness of testosterone therapy in addition to viagra vs. viagra alone in males with some degree of sexual disfunction. However, one's testosterone level has to be 'low enough' to qualify for the study. I don't know my test level but think it's low. I have been taking novedex xt and 6-oxo which I am stopping ASAP but what else can I do to get my test level low for this blood test? I want to qualify for the study as I will get free viagra, free test replacement (or placebo) and money (not important).

Are there substances I can take to reduce my test levels? Does anavar reduce or raise test? I have some and can take it from now until then if it will lower my test level. 

So what can I do to get my testosterone numbers down in the next week and 1/2?

----------


## kaju

you came in just a little too late. I have seen people go on cycle of AAS and when they come off the cycle go to the Dr. for a perscription of test. it works like a charm if you want to get your test legaly.

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

You can make sure you don't have sex, have poor quality of sleep until after the test (stay up at least 24 hours prior to the test), drink beer, wine, *vodka*, whatever you like everyday, be buzzed, but not falling down prior to the test (make sure someone else drives you there and back). The last 24 hours don't watch any football or MMA or stuff that's going to get you jacked up. All of these things will lower your natural test levels, but do you want to really do all this. You are not going to feel that great, but your test levels will drop. 

Personally I think it would be a waste to take the anavar (see below).

So why else may you keep such a high proportion of what you gained on ´var? Well, I think it may be due to it´s relatively light impact on the HPTA, which brings me to my final point; Anavar will not totally shut down your HPTA, especially at lower doses (unlike testosterone , which will eventually do this even at a 100mg dose, or deca which will do it with a single 100mg dose). This could be due, at least partly, to the fact that Anavar doesn´t aromatize (convert to estrogen)"

----------


## LewdTenant

> free test replacement (or placebo)


if they ask you to keep all of your poop in a bucket I hope you skip the 50/50 Testosterone lottery.

----------


## Fixr

I did Var alone last year for 6 weeks and had blood work done soon after and my Test level went all the way down to 218. I felt like ass, which was the whole reason for going to the doc in the first place. I dont think Var would accomplish lowering your natty test levels in the short timeframe that you have to work with though.

----------


## redz

Maybe some deca might shut you down hard but who knows.

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

Deca is supposed to do it, there are some threads on this posted here. I don't know the exact time frame but think (I may be wrong) it takes about a week, even though somewhere it says 24-48 hrs which I find hard to believe.

Watch some chick flicks like "Steel Magnolias" Lol.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> I am getting a blood test next week as part of a screening to be in a drug study that studies the effectiveness of testosterone therapy in addition to viagra vs. viagra alone in males with some degree of sexual disfunction. However, one's testosterone level has to be 'low enough' to qualify for the study. I don't know my test level but think it's low. I have been taking novedex xt and 6-oxo which I am stopping ASAP but what else can I do to get my test level low for this blood test? I want to qualify for the study as I will get free viagra, free test replacement (or placebo) and money (not important).
> 
> Are there substances I can take to reduce my test levels? Does anavar reduce or raise test? I have some and can take it from now until then if it will lower my test level. 
> 
> So what can I do to get my testosterone numbers down in the next week and 1/2?


Why would you want to wreck their results? Some one like yourself made almost every one in the BB community think that soy elevated estrogen levels, by messing up a controlled study. I hope you get the placebo.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Why would you want to wreck their results? Some one like yourself made almost every one in the BB community think that soy elevated estrogen levels, by messing up a controlled study. I hope you get the placebo.



I didn't make the study, my numbers were not low enough. Sorry but I'm not a saint. Are you? Glass houses and all...

----------

